# lake bala this weekend



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

hi i fancy going to lake bala this weekend, walk around town drink in a pub etc. the closest campsite seems shut till mid march. Anyone any recommendations im a member of both clubs and britstops.

Can you park overnight in the carpark in bala it seems to have 9 spaces for large vehicles. Any other suggestions even wildcamping is an option


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is a wild spot I could direct you to but it is about 5 miles away. Would anyone be able to drive after a drink?

The "beach" on the north side of the lake although having no overnight signs on it should be ok this time of year although that it quite a walk.

Alternatively somed of the pubs on the south side of the main street have quite big carparks to the rear, ask one of those.

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thinking of it I have seen vans in the carpark on the SE of the cross roads on the eastern side of the town. Should be very quiet unless there is a fair  

Enjoy

Dick


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Many thanks dick. Just been looking on google earth and there seems to be a few reasonable spots. Was just seeing if there were any small campsite type places I didn't know of or motorhome friendly pubs there.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I stayed in an excellent Britstop pub, just up the road, a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I would not bother with Bala.

TM


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

teemyob said:


> I would not bother with Bala.
> 
> TM


Didn't some King or other once say "Bugger Bala"


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

where is Bala. I know Queen Victoria was quite free with her opinions of some places. Having now looked it up, it reminds me that I went on that railway back in the early 40s. when we lived in Wellington. This I must point out was during the WW11.until 1946.My father worked on wellington bombers, we then moved back down to London.

cabby


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Didn't some King or other once say "Bugger Bala"

It was "Bugger Bognor" allegedly. Details here. 

Sandy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No such thing as Lake Bala.

It is Llyn Tegid.

Bala is the name of the town.

Beware in Gwynedd - it is the least MH-friendly county in Wales.

There are council wardens who patrol even at night to catch wild-campers,
although you should be reasonably OK at this time of year.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bala car park is not recommended for wilding.
There has been problems there in the past.
Try Corwen that is OK or the campsite at Carrog


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tip pippin. I was going to add Bala to our world tour of Wales.

Looks like we will be wilding on your front garden instead. :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

747

You are most certainly welcome to use our drive, complete with EHU, water and disposal point.

However the rules/regulations/warden/cost make even a CC site look like Liberty Hall!

Seriously though I do know of several secluded wilding spots around.
If you have sufficient beer tokens perhaps I could be persuaded!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

pippin said:


> 747
> 
> You are most certainly welcome to use our drive, complete with EHU, water and disposal point.
> 
> ...


Just the sort of reply I would expect. :?

I will not be touching one drop of Welsh brewed ale unfortunately. I had a very nasty experience in the 1960's. I drank some Felinfoel Ale and was violently ill, not to say traumatised. Counselling helped a little but I shall be sticking to bottles and cans from (English) Supermarkets.

I am still forming an itinerary at the moment but expect one of my people to contact one of your people for help and assistance. Thanks.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

747

" I drank SOME Felinfoel Ale "

If by "some" you meant ten pints then you have only yourself to blame.

Anyway unless you can pronounce Felinfoel correctly it is designed to explode in your head (and elsewhere!).

:turn-l: ukeleft: :wickedfart: ottytrain5:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

pippin said:


> 747
> 
> " I drank SOME Felinfoel Ale "
> 
> ...


Easy peasy.

It is pronounced VelinVoel and was usually referred to by the locals as 'feelingfoul'. I wholeheartedly agree with them.

I shall now stop hijacking this thread in order for more information on Anglesey to be introduced as we may mosey over that way. I have put a line through Bala and Pippin Towers and must start from scratch again.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

tsk! Ynys Mon and they wont pronounce it Velin Voel there :roll: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Kay - I notice your location is given as "Port Talbot".

Surely you should spell it as it is pronounced: "PorTalbot"!

I am not surprised that you want to escape to the real (North) Wales!

On the odd occasions we pass by PorTalbot on the M4 I put my foot down hard on the accelerator and hold my nose!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> Didn't some King or other once say "Bugger Bala"
> 
> It was "Bugger Bognor" allegedly. Details here.
> 
> Sandy


Yes Sandy he said that too.

I'm also sure he would have said Bugger Bangor if he'd been there.

I Britstopped just outside Bala and Bangor two weeks ago so can speak with some authority.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Pippin, steelworks aside there's a lot of wonderful places in Port Talbot (thats how I pronounce it)

Instead of putting your foot down and speeding through try visiting our beach, Margam Park, Afan Forest Park, Evans Pie Shop :lol: 

Port Talbot may be an industrial town but it has an extraordinary wealth of theatrical and artistic heritage, just think about the famous people from my home town - far more than your average town or city :wink: look beyond the smoke stacks and you'll be surprised 

I love North Wales, especially North West Wales. Most of my visits there have been for work purposes, particularly Blaenau Ffestiniog, Caernarfon, Llangefni, Colwyn Bay, Mold... but I'm planning a North West Wales Easter holiday trip in the motorhome


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Beware in Gwynedd - it is the least MH-friendly county in Wales.

Its not just motorhomes its seems anyone who wants to come and spend there money in this county, dont foget to make sure you account for the parking fines you will probably pick up while trying to enjoy yourself here,
just look at the Snowden race, we have hundreds of people here runners and spectators, just think of all that money the local business pick up, but seems the council are jealous and want a share of it,
ther is never enough parking spaces for them all, so you would think that if they park safley and not blocking roads they would over see it for one day, but NO we dont want you lot here, seems to come to mind,
i live here and get fed up reading about it in the local rag, how we treat visitors, no suprise the shops are shutting down here,
Bala nice place to drive through quick look and move on the locals are not to friendly after a drink, specialy if you don't "siarad Cymraeg"
Beddgelert is quite english friendly, and a loverly place to visit,
just my thoughts
Misty


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If you don't speak Welsh and have a smattering of Spanish though you could pretend to come from Patagonia and be embraced :wink: 

Dick


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Glandwr said:


> If you don't speak Welsh and have a smattering of Spanish though you could pretend to come from Patagonia and be embraced :wink:
> 
> Dick


or robbed :lol: :lol: 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> tsk! Ynys Mon and they wont pronounce it Velin Voel there :roll: :lol:


For your information my dear, my Granny came from Port Talbot. In the 1891 Census, it was written as Port Albert. :lol: The facts were written down by a Geordie Census taker as my Granny had the intelligence to move to a better part of the UK. :wink:

A general thanks for information on the locals. I have just put a 6 feet length of scaffold pole in the van in case I meet any Welsh Nationalists. :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

CYMRU am BYTH!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

pippin said:


> CYMRU am BYTH!


That's easy for you to say. :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup, sure is!

Hands up all of you out there who pronounce Bala as "Baaarlaaar" :grab: :firestarter: :-({|=


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

I heard they have upgraded the leisure center in Bala,
They have now two sheep tied to the lamp post,
8O 8O


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

There are some wonderful places in Wales. Bala is not one of them.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Misty: "leisure CENTER"

Are you from the USA originally?

If so I assume you pronounce it as "leeesure"!!

There were three sheep tied up last time I passed!


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

pippin said:


> Misty: "leisure CENTER"
> 
> Are you from the USA originally?
> 
> ...


nope just cant spell,
but you know what I meant, :wink: :wink:

three !!!!! they are getting spoilt, over there, :lol: :lol:


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks like I'm off to riverside at betwsy coed . Close to town 1/3 off in march close to pubs etc


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

gazza333 said:


> Looks like I'm off to riverside at betwsy coed . Close to town 1/3 off in march close to pubs etc


Very expensive, why not try the car park by the railway station.
It is the nearest thing to a French aire. A nice spot!


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Gazza,
hopefully this will come out!!
a few wilding spots around Bala,
the red push pins
dont worry about the locals its to far from the pub :lol: :lol:



hope it helps 
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

if was me i would go around lake Vyrnwy,
Misty


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Grath said:


> gazza333 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'm off to riverside at betwsy coed . Close to town 1/3 off in march close to pubs etc
> ...


To be honest I was teetering on the edge of just heading out and wilding, but as I wanted to go to a local pub I didn't want to be moved on in the night as some seem to say happens around there.

Ill be taking a look around for some spots for later trips out. There's also 1/3 off the price so comes out at just over 16 quid a night


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Take some cans,
but for me wilding and drinking isn't a good idea,
unless you are well hidden away
just my thought
Misty


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

mistycat said:


> Take some cans,
> but for me wilding and drinking isn't a good idea,
> unless you are well hidden away
> just my thought
> Misty


Totally agree Misty. Hence why this time I've booked a site. Sometimes I'm happy to just not drink and be in the motorhome other times I feel like going t the pub, and having a pub meal and a cpl of pints 

Many thanks for the map


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

mistycat said:


> Hey Gazza,
> hopefully this will come out!!
> a few wilding spots around Bala,
> the red push pins
> ...


You've got my house on that map misty

Dick


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Pin point it for a Britstop,
:lol: :lol: 
Or a tea stop
Misty


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

See Here

Or here

Bala Site to avoid

For a large motorhome, one child and car.

Now works out at £37 a night.

I can stay front row on the French or Spanish Med with a heated pool for that kind of money.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

With my caravan club discount and the 1/3 off voucher it comes to £30 for two nights. Not bad really pay similar for a cl 

Have to say though been here and had a walk around and not many pubs etc


----------

